# Controversy over the new Saxonia Thin 37mm



## tomatoes

Hello.

At the current moment, I'm considering this purchase for a loved one. I was smitten by the dress-appropriate size (and price). But one or two things threw me off it.

i popped by the boutique to have a look at the RG version. For a variety of personal reasons, the watch didn't have that jazz factor i anticipated after poring through various forums discussing it. But whatever, maybe I owe it to the restraint in German design philosophy.

The second thing that made me think harder about this purchase, was a comment made by a Hodinkee reader on the Saxonia Thin, in response to another reader's opinion. I quote in verbatim:

"I'm sorry, but I saw the Saxonia this week, and it is absolutely NOT a $15k watch. That price is absurd for a dull, quarter-plate watch with decent -- but nothing more -- movement finishing and flat-out terrible case finishing. That watch was completely unimpressive in person. I'm a big ALS fan, but they need to be called out when they're resting on their laurels, and that watch is overrated and overpriced garbage."

Im trying to see past the strong language, and I'm still wondering why the disparaging comment was made considering that the watch is held in such high esteem (quality and price-wise) by both aficionados or watch-geeks. It's been mentioned time and again by Hodinkee as one of the best haute buys in recent time but nothing negative otherwise, except for the lack of a more contemporary free-spring balance which can be argued on the grounds of traditionalism.

In a similar vein, someone else on Hodinkee commented on a particular Patek model:

"The 5327, what happens when you upsize a perfect 36mm watch (3940), but can't be bothered updating the 30 year old movement, so you just fill in the dial space with Breguet numerals.
Lazy, cynical design, basically the perfect example of today's Patek Philippe."

i cant help but think something fundamentally similar is going with the Lange Saxonia. I know these are just merely opinions and there will always be a few haters.

But am I really missing something here? Obviously we can't be comparing this watch with the more complicated models but Is this opinion justified even in the slightest? I'm no expert but I'd like to hear some thoughts on those of us here who are in the know.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## TJMike

tomatoes said:


> Hello.
> 
> At the current moment, I'm considering this purchase for a loved one. I was smitten by the dress-appropriate size (and price). But one or two things threw me off it.
> 
> i popped by the boutique to have a look at the RG version. For a variety of personal reasons, the watch didn't have that jazz factor i anticipated after poring through various forums discussing it. But whatever, maybe I owe it to the restraint in German design philosophy.
> 
> The second thing that made me think harder about this purchase, was a comment made by a Hodinkee reader on the Saxonia Thin, in response to another reader's opinion. I quote in verbatim:
> 
> "I'm sorry, but I saw the Saxonia this week, and it is absolutely NOT a $15k watch. That price is absurd for a dull, quarter-plate watch with decent -- but nothing more -- movement finishing and flat-out terrible case finishing. That watch was completely unimpressive in person. I'm a big ALS fan, but they need to be called out when they're resting on their laurels, and that watch is overrated and overpriced garbage."
> 
> Im trying to see past the strong language, and I'm still wondering why the disparaging comment was made considering that the watch is held in such high esteem (quality and price-wise) by both aficionados or watch-geeks. It's been mentioned time and again by Hodinkee as one of the best haute buys in recent time but nothing negative otherwise, except for the lack of a more contemporary free-spring balance which can be argued on the grounds of traditionalism.
> 
> In a similar vein, someone else on Hodinkee commented on a particular Patek model:
> 
> "The 5327, what happens when you upsize a perfect 36mm watch (3940), but can't be bothered updating the 30 year old movement, so you just fill in the dial space with Breguet numerals.
> Lazy, cynical design, basically the perfect example of today's Patek Philippe."
> 
> i cant help but think something fundamentally similar is going with the Lange Saxonia. I know these are just merely opinions and there will always be a few haters.
> 
> But am I really missing something here? Obviously we can't be comparing this watch with the more complicated models but Is this opinion justified even in the slightest? I'm no expert but I'd like to hear some thoughts on those of us here who are in the know.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


There is no controversy; two people do not like the watch. No watch is loved by all.

I actually was tempted to buy it on Monday. It is a stunning watch, but it was actually too big due to the design on my small wrist. The minimalist design is not for everyone and it may well be that the watch is not for you.

While I did not buy the Saxonia Thin, I bought the Saxonia 35mm in white gold. I suggest you check out the latter if the dial of the Thin does not appeal for you (it is the same price).


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

I love a lot of Langes and a lot of minimal dials, and this one doesn't do anything for me. It feels like it went too far on the minimalism, and lacks the personality I associate with Lange. It feels incomplete and stripped down, rather than feeling like a successful minimal design.

But I'm just some guy on the internet. Lots of watch nerds don't like some of my favorites in my collection.

If you love it, buy it. Don't worry what other people think of it.


----------



## tomatoes

@ TJMike: Idiot me did not realise that there was such a watch at 35mm in the Saxonia line-up, so thank you for that. Congratulations on that stunning watch. I have to agree that it has a lot more typical Lange aesthetic going for it. Comparing pricing, did you mean retail was the same as the 40mm or 37mm thin? Big difference! 

Perhaps I should be forthright and ask: Was the 37mm Thin released to pander to the base masses who aren't discriminative enough to make the distinction between 
the 'standard' and a 'knock-off'? Are we getting a bargain here? Or or we just getting what we pay for?

Hoping that someone here can give us a constructive opinion backed up a glimpse from the technical perspective.


----------



## TJMike

tomatoes said:


> @ TJMike: Idiot me did not realise that there was such a watch at 35mm in the Saxonia line-up, so thank you for that. Congratulations on that stunning watch. I have to agree that it has a lot more typical Lange aesthetic going for it. Comparing pricing, did you mean retail was the same as the 40mm or 37mm thin? Big difference!
> 
> Perhaps I should be forthright and ask: Was the 37mm Thin released to pander to the base masses who aren't discriminative enough to make the distinction between
> the 'standard' and a 'knock-off'? Are we getting a bargain here? Or or we just getting what we pay for?
> 
> Hoping that someone here can give us a constructive opinion backed up a glimpse from the technical perspective.


The price of the 35mm is the same as the Saxonia Thin 37mm.

As to your second question, everything I have read leads me to believe that Lange released the 37mm Thin to entice people to the brand. However, the watch maintains the high standards that go into all Lange watches. Quite simply, the 37mm Thin (and the 35mm Saxonia) are great watches and people who buy them are getting a bargain (well as much as a $15,000 watch is a bargain).


----------



## tomatoes

TJMike said:


> The price of the 35mm is the same as the Saxonia Thin 37mm.
> 
> As to your second question, everything I have read leads me to believe that Lange released the 37mm Thin to entice people to the brand. However, the watch maintains the high standards that go into all Lange watches. Quite simply, the 37mm Thin (and the 35mm Saxonia) are great watches and people who buy them are getting a bargain (well as much as a $15,000 watch is a bargain).


Yes your views on it being a steal at $15,000 are spot on from a branding point of view and that was exactly the reason why the prospect of acquiring this watch suddenly became so real to me. Never before has a watch of such Pedigree fit into my budget.

However if we dissect the watch's very being, does it start to feel like a watch with no identity of its own? From the original comment made by the Hodinkee reader in my first post it makes it seem like Lange just threw a few parts together from a previous model, and slapped on a lower price tag with a view to get people like myself on the bandwagon. Given that the quality of any Lange is beyond reproach, this guy made a direct attack on the quality of the watch and that baffles me. Im just hoping that it was a just a snob behaving like one.


----------



## TJMike

tomatoes said:


> Yes your views on it being a steal at $15,000 are spot on from a branding point of view and that was exactly the reason why the prospect of acquiring this watch suddenly became so real to me. Never before has a watch of such Pedigree fit into my budget.
> 
> However if we dissect the watch's very being, does it start to feel like a watch with no identity of its own? From the original comment made by the Hodinkee reader in my first post it makes it seem like Lange just threw a few parts together from a previous model, and slapped on a lower price tag with a view to get people like myself on the bandwagon. Given that the quality of any Lange is beyond reproach, this guy made a direct attack on the quality of the watch and that baffles me. Im just hoping that it was a just a snob behaving like one.


You are totally overthinking things. One person on the internet made unsubstantiated claims that goes against almost all, if not all, reviews of the watch.

It sounds to me like you are trying to come up with reasons not to like the watch because you were not blown away by it in person.

Once again, the watch may not be for you. I suggest you check out the Saxonia 35mm. That may be more to your liking.


----------



## tomatoes

Yes you are completely right about me overthinking it. 

On the contrary, I'm trying to make sure I'm not missing out on such a great watch at this price point. In fact, a dealer offered me such a great price on it that i stopped dead in my tracks and had to pause and rethink what I actually did see at the boutique. As an observer over a good many years, I've grown rather cynical on where value really is in the watch industry. This watch is undeniably one of the hottest dress watches now (I suspect because of the price) and I don't like that voice in my head telling me to go for the current hottest watch there is out there. Been enough of a victim to know. So far I'm not hearing anything technical prowess other than the fact it's a Lange (quality/finishing/tradition etc) and it's current price point. Ok, points for the 70hr power reserve which I find pretty awesome.

It's going to be either this one, or a Rolex Day-Date leather band.

But now that you mention, I can think of a lot of reasons to get the Rolex over the Lange. Probably will have to go back to the Lange boutique and rip off the protective film to get a better feel of the watch. I'll post a few pictures when I get hold of the either.

Now does that sound like I'm overthinking again? 
Heck. This is hard!


----------



## TJMike

tomatoes said:


> Yes you are completely right about me overthinking it.
> 
> On the contrary, I'm trying to make sure I'm not missing out on such a great watch at this price point. In fact, a dealer offered me such a great price on it that i stopped dead in my tracks and had to pause and rethink what I actually did see at the boutique. As an observer over a good many years, I've grown rather cynical on where value really is in the watch industry. This watch is undeniably one of the hottest dress watches now (I suspect because of the price) and I don't like that voice in my head telling me to go for the current hottest watch there is out there. Been enough of a victim to know. So far I'm not hearing anything technical prowess other than the fact it's a Lange (quality/finishing/tradition etc) and it's current price point. Ok, points for the 70hr power reserve which I find pretty awesome.
> 
> It's going to be either this one, or a Rolex Day-Date leather band.
> 
> But now that you mention, I can think of a lot of reasons to get the Rolex over the Lange. Probably will have to go back to the Lange boutique and rip off the protective film to get a better feel of the watch. I'll post a few pictures when I get hold of the either.
> 
> Now does that sound like I'm overthinking again?
> Heck. This is hard!


Well check out my thread in the High End Forum (Sports style watch for a small wrist) to see me overthinking and changing my mind numerous times before ending up with the Saxonia.


----------



## kaiserphoenix

I love lange and own the 1815 Chronograph. I looked at the 37mm but and it may be because i own the chronograph it does not feel great. Lugs are 19mm which makes the watch very delicate and i feel overall this was a watch made for strategic reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJMike

kaiserphoenix said:


> I love lange and own the 1815 Chronograph. I looked at the 37mm but and it may be because i own the chronograph it does not feel great. Lugs are 19mm which makes the watch very delicate and i feel overall this was a watch made for strategic reasons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aren't dress watches meant to be delicate? Also, is there a difference in that regard with the Thin 40mm?


----------



## Tomatoes11

It's superior to the 40mm version and that wasn't priced any different than any other Lange. I have one on the way, I'll let you know if I regret getting it over the VC Traditionelle.


----------



## CFR

*+1...*

I agree with Mike that you should check out the 35mm Saxonia. A friend owns one and loves it. Personally, I need to see something moving on the face of my watch -- needs a second hand. I greatly prefer the 35mm Saxonia to the Saxonia Thin. Also, you had asked about pricing information. For future reference, you can click the "HISTORIC DATA" tab on the spreadsheet at http://goo.gl/vWFC7Q to see pricing info. And I wasn't sure which Saxonia Thin Hodinkee article you saw, but this one ("Week on the Wrist") has really favorable comments.


----------



## TJMike

*Re: +1...*



CFR said:


> I agree with Mike that you should check out the 35mm Saxonia. A friend owns one and loves it. Personally, I need to see something moving on the face of my watch -- needs a second hand. I greatly prefer the 35mm Saxonia to the Saxonia Thin. Also, you had asked about pricing information. For future reference, you can click the "HISTORIC DATA" tab on the spreadsheet at http://goo.gl/vWFC7Q to see pricing info. And I wasn't sure which Saxonia Thin Hodinkee article you saw, but this one ("Week on the Wrist") has really favorable comments.


I have said it before, but I will say it again; your spreadsheet is invaluable. Thank you!


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

tomatoes said:


> ... On the contrary, I'm trying to make sure I'm not missing out on such a great watch at this price point. In fact, a dealer offered me such a great price on it that i stopped dead in my tracks ...


Before you decide, ask yourself: Are you suddenly interested because you were offered a good deal, or do you really *love* this particular watch?

Would you buy it at full price?

If the answer is no, then you probably shouldn't buy it at *any* price - not only because a dealer's "good deal" might not be as good or uncommon as you think, but because you probably don't love it enough to actually be worth buying.

(P.S.: If a discount is within about 15% for an authorized dealer or 30% for a grey-market seller, it's pretty routine.)

Good deals come and go. There's always a good deal to be had. It's a sales tactic and a reality of the market.



tomatoes said:


> ... This watch is undeniably one of the hottest dress watches now (I suspect because of the price) ...


It might be, but posts on Hodinkee, etc. alone don't indicate that. The big watch blogs are enthusiastic about almost every new release from big brands. If it was really that hot, would retailers be discounting it?

Disregard what watch blogs and watch snobs think about a watch you're interested in. If you love it and can afford it, buy it and enjoy it. Life is short.

And if you see it in person and it turns out not to do anything for you, well, that's pretty common, too. Watch companies and blogs have gotten really great at photography. Trust your gut when you see it in person and try it on. If your gut says no, walk away.

Note that neither of these options involves what any blog commenters think.


----------



## lxxrr

I recommend studying a watch, doing research, viewing it a few times, then form your own opinion. Always be wary of comments on Hodinkee/WUS that are overly negative in nature. Most likely it's a troll or someone who would never justify a 10,000+ watch. The bigger question for you, what other precious metal watches exist in this price range (new), with equal levels of prestige, movement, build quality, finishing? How do they compare to the Saxonia 37...?


----------



## tomatoes

Thank you for those valid comments and opinions guys. I appreciate the input.

Referring back to my first post to straighten out things, this watch won't be for myself but for my significant other. So all this while i've been thinking, what would look best on the Mrs? She has an interest in fashion, and knows this unhealthy habit of mine. But her interest in watches hasn't grown by much, although she can pick out an AP or a rolex sub or a luminor and (impressively) a moonwatch in the crowd.

So good points raised and i'm starting to get my head round this. You're right that what i'm most afraid of is being tempted by a good deal only to find that it's something she (I) didn't really want (for her) in the first place. Its for her birthday surprise so it would be hard to bring her round to try these on. But my gut instinct is a "no" to the Lange 37mm. Now where i stand, i'm getting really warm on the Rolex DD even if it's going to cost me quite a lot more.

On a side note: yeah, it's actually really dangerous to read too deep into watch reviews because there's hardly a negative thing they would say about ANY watch. Reviews aren't churned out by robots so opinion would of course be, to a LARGE degree, influenced by the (very human) writer's own biases. Mr Pulvirent's editorial (of Hodinkee) has explicitly stated that the reason why there is more praise than there is criticism of watches reviewed is because bad watches that don't get THEIR approval simply don't make their headlines. This begs the question: Is there such a thing as a bad watch? What makes one? I digress.


----------



## Tomatoes11

This video and a few other reasons swung it in favour to me over the VC. It seems to be taking longer than usual to get here though so maybe they are back ordered.


----------



## CFR

My local Lange AD has a white gold Saxonia Thin in stock. It's in the US. Feel free to PM me if you'd like his contact info.


----------



## Prahasaurus

I think the Lange 37mm Saxonia Thin is the best high end dress watch on the market today, at least among new watch offerings (ignoring vintage). It's priced very favorably vis-a-vis the competition, it looks fantastic, it's the definition of what a dress watch should be, and finally, it's appropriately sized for a most men's wrists: 37mm. A dress watch should not be 40mm, and you can tell in that video how the overall aesthetic of the watch suffers in the 40mm version. 

I realize this is because modern watch tastes have shifted, the pendulum has moved very much towards oversized watches, for a variety of reasons. And while this can be beneficial for a chronograph, or perhaps a dive watch (better visibility), it does not work well with a traditional dress watch. I'm certainly not saying we should go back to 32-34mm dress watches as standard. But to me the 35-39mm size is really the sweet spot for a proper men's dress watch, depending on wrist size, obviously. And these watches look so much better, proportionally, around that size.

Just to be clear, when I say "dress watch," I mean a simple, elegant watch, typically on a leather/croc band, relatively thin. I realize other types of watches can be worn as dress watches (Submariner, Chronograph, etc.). But I'm only referring to more minimalistic watches, which just work so much better at around 37mm in diameter.

Bravo to Lange, another great offering.

Edit: I do understand that this is for your SO, and hence my comments on this being the ideal man's dress watch are not exactly relevant to you. Unless, of course, this is secretly a gift for yourself, on days your wife prefers to wear something else... ;-)


----------



## Wolfy1909

Hi,
comparing Lange to Rolex is comparing apples with pies. Rolex makes great watches and I like the brand very much but Lange is in one league with PP and AP and definitely above Rolex. 

Concerning your doubts of buying the 37mm version, I fully recommend, as mentioned above, to try out the 35mm. 

Dealing with the quality of Lange (the guy who complained about that in your above quoted article): this is ridiculous!!! There is no brand in the watch industry that provides such a high quality standard as does Lange. 

Keep my fingers crossed that you will find your perfect match!

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## Larry Seiden

Except for the complicated Langes, the brand is about understatement. And as such, understated watches grow on you as you wear them and appreciate the find details. If you are looking at a show stopper to wear, there are plenty of those from high manufacturers like Dubuis, IWC, even JLC (Navy Seals) and a few others. Find the watch that makes your heart dance and temper anything you read on the internet!


----------



## tomatoes

There is no doubt about the quality of Lange. I have been more introspective the last couple of days and i realise that too much of me is a sports-watch fella.
Hence the difficulty overcoming the inertia of deciding on the actual purchase, even if for the Mrs.

Strangely, i have no second thoughts about buying a Rolex DD for her even if it's going to cost more. It has probably to do with it being more of a fuss-free sure thing. 
I'm waiting for a quote on the Rolex DD as we speak.


----------



## Prahasaurus

Had the pleasure of trying on the 37mm Saxonia today in Dubai. Unfortunately they didn't have the white gold, so I tried on the yellow gold. Just an amazing watch. I never buy watches new, so please someone buy this watch (in white gold) and get bored with it, then sell it to me... Or I may just have to break my rule about only buying pre-owned. Because this is a truly amazing watch, the perfect dress watch for me.


----------



## phli

@tomatoes 
have you considered the saxonia 35mm with a mother of pearl dial? That seems to be THE lange for women!


----------



## MR CARDOSO

TJMike said:


> There is no controversy; two people do not like the watch. No watch is loved by all.
> 
> I actually was tempted to buy it on Monday. It is a stunning watch, but it was actually too big due to the design on my small wrist._* The minimalist design is not for everyone*_ and it may well be that the watch is not for you.
> 
> While I did not buy the Saxonia Thin, I bought the Saxonia 35mm in white gold. I suggest you check out the latter if the dial of the Thin does not appeal for you (it is the same price).


This.


----------



## adnjoo

Better to get the 1815 imo. One can be had for $9-11k on preowned market.

I was also disappointed with the Saxonia 37mm Thin when I saw it in person in the boutique. Doesn't have much character. At least the 1815 has the sub-dial, rail-road track, blued hands etc..


----------



## csong825

adnjoo said:


> Better to get the 1815 imo. One can be had for $9-11k on preowned market.
> 
> I was also disappointed with the Saxonia 37mm Thin when I saw it in person in the boutique. Doesn't have much character. At least the 1815 has the sub-dial, rail-road track, blued hands etc..


Can't agree more. I went do my AD over the weekend thinking I would pick up the Saxonia Thin 37 mm. They had the white gold model. IMHO it didn't do much for me at all. Flipping it around and looking at the movement was nice but on the wrist, I quickly became bored with it. The lack of a seconds hand is something that also bothered me. Then I looked at the 1815 Up Down in RG and quickly fell in love. The subdials, power reserve with a splash of red, blued hands, railroad track, pocket watch-esque case design all made the watch much more interesting. Granted, the retail price was pretty much double compared to the Sax Thin 37. Nonetheless, I loved it enough that I actually bought it on the spot after a bit of negotiating. It just arrived today so I'll post pics soon.

I've been debating on a high end watch for a while and after looking at the usual suspects (PP, AP, VC, Breguet, FPJ), Lange was the brand that spoke to me most and to me, felt highest in quality. I thought I would get the Sax Thin in 37 given the value. I still think it's a great watch but probably not one I would wear often, maybe just in very formal settings. As mentioned before, it feels a little too simple and while its insides may justify the price, I'm not sure it feels that way when you're wearing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handsoverfist

csong825 said:


> Can't agree more. I went do my AD over the weekend thinking I would pick up the Saxonia Thin 37 mm. They had the white gold model. IMHO it didn't do much for me at all. Flipping it around and looking at the movement was nice but on the wrist, I quickly became bored with it. The lack of a seconds hand is something that also bothered me. Then I looked at the 1815 Up Down in RG and quickly fell in love. The subdials, power reserve with a splash of red, blued hands, railroad track, pocket watch-esque case design all made the watch much more interesting. Granted, the retail price was pretty much double compared to the Sax Thin 37. Nonetheless, I loved it enough that I actually bought it on the spot after a bit of negotiating. It just arrived today so I'll post pics soon.
> 
> I've been debating on a high end watch for a while and after looking at the usual suspects (PP, AP, VC, Breguet, FPJ), Lange was the brand that spoke to me most and to me, felt highest in quality. I thought I would get the Sax Thin in 37 given the value. I still think it's a great watch but probably not one I would wear often, maybe just in very formal settings. As mentioned before, it feels a little too simple and while its insides may justify the price, I'm not sure it feels that way when you're wearing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are interesting and well-articulated thoughts - thanks for taking the time to comment like this.

I've been debating between the two watches you mention here - Sax 37 and 1815 Up/Down (both in white gold, I think) for a while now. With the Sax 37 I could have change in my pocket for a Rolex BLNR, which is significant. I notice that you don't have the 1815 in your signature any longer - is that an oversight, or did you fall out of love? Interested to hear your thoughts! Thanks.


----------



## tommyjai92

csong825 said:


> Can't agree more. I went do my AD over the weekend thinking I would pick up the Saxonia Thin 37 mm. They had the white gold model. IMHO it didn't do much for me at all. Flipping it around and looking at the movement was nice but on the wrist, I quickly became bored with it. The lack of a seconds hand is something that also bothered me. Then I looked at the 1815 Up Down in RG and quickly fell in love. The subdials, power reserve with a splash of red, blued hands, railroad track, pocket watch-esque case design all made the watch much more interesting. Granted, the retail price was pretty much double compared to the Sax Thin 37. Nonetheless, I loved it enough that I actually bought it on the spot after a bit of negotiating. It just arrived today so I'll post pics soon.
> 
> I've been debating on a high end watch for a while and after looking at the usual suspects (PP, AP, VC, Breguet, FPJ), Lange was the brand that spoke to me most and to me, felt highest in quality. I thought I would get the Sax Thin in 37 given the value. I still think it's a great watch but probably not one I would wear often, maybe just in very formal settings. As mentioned before, it feels a little too simple and while its insides may justify the price, I'm not sure it feels that way when you're wearing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd have to agree here, the lack of a seconds hand or perhaps even a date window really bothers me. I guess you can argue it's all the name of elegance and simplicity, but honestly, for the price of ALS, you could/should probably expect a little more? I feel something like the nomos zurich (entirely different league, i know) would probably provide the same degree of satisfaction for wear.


----------



## yessir69

I compared the Saxonia 37mm and Vacheron Model #:.82172/000r-9382 side by side and I thought both were beautiful and appropriately priced. Just my $.02. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Icycas

I just saw one. The 40mm is terribly out of proportion. And I think seikos make better cases, or Tudor.


----------



## ragingcao

Prahasaurus said:


> Had the pleasure of trying on the 37mm Saxonia today in Dubai. Unfortunately they didn't have the white gold, so I tried on the yellow gold. Just an amazing watch. I never buy watches new, so please someone buy this watch (in white gold) and get bored with it, then sell it to me... Or I may just have to break my rule about only buying pre-owned. Because this is a truly amazing watch, the perfect dress watch for me.


You'll have to wait before I sell this 
37 is perfection.


----------

